# Who doesn't love DISNEY? :) Have a listen! (please)



## catherineklug

Hey guys, so I recorded a few Disney songs, but this is the only one that sounds "classical" lol - hope you enjoy it!

Once Upon A Dream:


----------



## Couac Addict

all of those striking animators, perhaps?


----------



## Posie

Oh yes! The music from the old Disney films, and Silly Symphonies, were among the first steps in my journey to classical music.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

No wonder "Once Upon A Dream" sounds "classical". It's from Tchaikovsky's "Sleeping Beauty Ballet".


----------

